# Faint Line?



## carolineleigh (Feb 5, 2016)

I bought a pack of Clearblue Plus tests, and I can see the faintest line. Am I the only one who sees the faint line? The first photo is unedited. I edited the contrast and I think brightness in the second photo to see if I could see the line a bit better.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

They both look negative to me.

But, and I mean this kindly, this is the *fifth* thread you have started on this topic. I understand that you're scared. I would be scared too. But you need to deal with this properly. I don't think you're pregnant but you have had unprotected sex twice and you have not been to the student clinic to discuss STI testing (they could also do a blood test to confirm pregnancy). You are putting your health, future fertility and, potentially, life at risk by engaging in this high risk behaviour. 

By all means post here for support, advice, or just to vent but will you please, please, go. to. the. clinic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

